# SISTEMA  Bauteil Fragen ( ohne |-|-|-|-)



## Korpos (2 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

aufgrund der Bachelorarbeit befasse ich mich gerade mit dem Performens Level und bin auf Sistema gestoßen. Jetzt wollte ich die Bauteile für meinen STO bzw. SS1 hinzufügen(Subsystem). Aber mein Not Halt von Siemens Artikelnummer (3SU1000-1HB20-0AA0) wird als ohne |-|-|-|- aufgeführt (siehe Anhang). Mache ich etwas dabei falsch ? Oder ist dieser Nothalt einfach nur nicht eingepflegt in das System ? 
Gibt es vielleicht einen allgemein Not-Halt denn ich nutzen könnte ? 

vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Korpos (2 Februar 2022)

Ich denke das Problem hat sich gelöst. Ich musste erst ein Subsystem hinzufügen und dies dann Parametrieren. Später konnte ich dann diesen Kontakt auch hinzufügen.


----------



## Korpos (3 Februar 2022)

Ich hätte doch noch eine Frage zur Richtigkeit rein vom Aufbau, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand eine Antwort darauf geben. Und zwar habe ich einen Not-Halt (2 Kanalig), dieser wird über das Sicherheitsrelais S4 überwacht(2 Kanalig). Bei betätigen des Not-Halts wird zuerst der SS1 ausgelöst und nach 0,5sec der STO.  Der Ausgang vom Sicherheitsrelais geht zum einen auf die EP Klemme meines Motor Modules und zum anderen an meine CU. 

Im Anhang ist nun mein Aufbau durch SISTEMA. Zum einen bin ich mir unsicher bei Kanal 1/2, dort habe ich zwei mal den Not Aus. Aber eigentlich habe ich diesen ja nur ein mal, nur mit zwei Öffner Kontakten. Stimmt das auch so oder muss ich diesen Öffner Block selbst Konfigurieren da ich Ihn bei Siemens nicht finden konnte (Öffner ist von Siemens). Und zum anderen ob es reicht einfach nur die CU und das SMM "einzufügen".


----------



## stevenn (4 Februar 2022)

mach mal doppelklick auf "BL" dort kannst du dann den öffnerkontakt eingeben B10d


----------



## stevenn (4 Februar 2022)

Korpos schrieb:


> Der Ausgang vom Sicherheitsrelais geht zum einen auf die EP Klemme meines Motor Modules und zum anderen an meine CU.


ob das wirklich richtig ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Elektriko (4 Februar 2022)

Hast du ein S120 Terminal Modul? wenn ja, es hinzufügen


----------



## Korpos (4 Februar 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hast du ein S120 Terminal Modul? wenn ja, es hinzufügen


Nein nutze nur die Safety Basic Funktionen (Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe war dieses Modul für Erweiterte Funktionen)


stevenn schrieb:


> mach mal doppelklick auf "BL" dort kannst du dann den öffnerkontakt eingeben B10d


Kannst du mir sagen wo genau du meinst ?  Habe ein Sceenshot im Anhang.


stevenn schrieb:


> ob das wirklich richtig ist, weiß ich nicht.


Sollte richtig sein Safety wurde schon getestet. Hatte es dazu geschrieben da dies ja meine Struktur zum Testen für Sistema ist.


----------



## Elektriko (4 Februar 2022)

Du hast nur den Pilztaster hinzugefügt, fehlen noch die Schaltelemente


----------



## Elektriko (4 Februar 2022)

Korpos schrieb:


> Sollte richtig sein Safety wurde schon getestet. Hatte es dazu geschrieben da dies ja meine Struktur zum Testen für Sistema ist.


Wie hast du es getestet?


----------

